# NARBC Show.



## omgtaylorg (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone besides me going to the NARBC show in Arlington,Tx this saturday and sunday? Should be alot of fun.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 4, 2009)

I wish, the only show in my area is the narbc in september. :doh


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 5, 2009)

i would because kara will have my borneo python there but i will have to wait for shipping


----------

